# [Gentoo XBMC] Montage automatique CD/DVDs pour XBMC [Résolu]

## jaypeche

Bonjour à tous,

Je me tourne vers vous, car je cherche à faire reconnaitre et monter automatiquement les CDs DVDs lors de leur insertion, pour qu'il soit reconnu automatiquement dans XBMC et indépendament de Gnome, car je ne l'utilise pas pour mon HTPC. Celui-çi démarre automatiquement sur XBMC !

Pour ce qui est des périphériques USB, je n'ai aucun souçi, j'ai installé HAL et Dbus, et j'ai ajouté l'utilisateur sous lequel tourne XBMC au groupe 'plugdev' et mon matériel est reconnu  et monté automatiquement dès son branchement, ce qui me permet d'y accèder facilement dans XBMC.

Je souhaiterais donc faire la même chose pour les périphériques CDs et DVDs, seulement je ne sais pas comment le mettre en place. Après avoir consulter le forum, j'ai bien trouvé des solutions via automount, supermount, autofs... Mais tout ça est vraiment confu dans mon esprit, et je ne sais quelle méthode utilisée.

Je souhaiterais savoir si quelqu'un à une solution simple (Liens, Howtos) à me proposer pour mettre en place le montage automatique, comme je le fais pour mes périphériques USB.

Extrait fichier /etc/fstab :

```
/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      auto            users,uid=1000,gid=1000,noauto,ro       0 0
```

NB: Le support automount est activé en module dans le Kernel. 

Merçi pour votre aide.

 :Idea:  Ebuilds pour XBMC :

http://pingwho.homelinux.org/eblog/index.php?category/Gentoo

----------

## jaypeche

Je viens de me dépanner, et ce le plus simplement du monde.

J'ai commenté la ligne fstab concernant le CDROM, j'ai ajouté l'utilisateur sous lequel tourne XBMC au groupe cdrom, en + de plugdev, usb...

Apparement Hal et Dbus, avec la configuration par défaut  gèrent les médias amovibles sans souçi. J'ai donc obtenu ce que je voulais ! A confirmer mais ça m'a l'air pa mal. (Confirmé)

 :Idea:  Donc pour résumer :

```
dbox2@xbmc # emerge -pv hal dbus

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/dbus-1.2.3-r1  USE="X -debug -doc (-selinux)" 1,528 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/hal-0.5.13-r2  USE="X crypt -acpi -apm -consolekit -debug -dell -disk-partition -doc -laptop -policykit (-selinux)" 902 kB

Total: 2 packages (2 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 2,430 kB

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

 * IMPORTANT: 2 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

dbox2@xbmc # rc-update add hald default

dbox2@xbmc # rc-update add dbus default

dbox2@xbmc # gpasswd -a dbox2 plugdev usb cdrom

dbox2@xbmc # nano -w /etc/fstab

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to

# switch between notail / tail freely.

#

# The root filesystem should have a pass number of either 0 or 1.

# All other filesystems should have a pass number of 0 or greater than 1.

#

# See the manpage fstab(5) for more information.

#

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>          <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/sdb1               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime  1 2

/dev/sdb4               /               ext3            noatime         0 1

/dev/sdb2               none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/sdb3               /mnt/ubuntu     ext3            noatime         0 1

#/dev/cdrom             /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,ro       0 0        <<-- Commenter cette ligne pour la prise en charge par Hal et Dbus

/dev/sda2               /mnt/Data       ntfs            ro,uid=1000,gid=1000    0 2

#/dev/fd0               /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto          0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0

```

 :Idea:  Pour ajouter le support 'automount' dans Gnome :

```
dbox2@gnome # echo "gnome-base/gnome-volume-manager        automount" >> /etc/portage/package.use

dbox2@gnome # emerge -pv gnome-volume-manager

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/gnome-volume-manager-2.24.1  USE="automount -consolekit -debug" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

 * IMPORTANT: 2 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.
```

Après bien sur, il faut aller depuis XBMC dans le menu système > vdieo > DVDs, puis activer l'option "Lire les DVDs automatiquement"; et le tour est joué.

 :Question:    Bien sur, toute suggestion est la bienvenue ! Si vous avez une quelconque question n'hésitez pas ...   :Wink: 

 :Exclamation:    Quant à XBMC branche SVN pvr-testing2, support LiveTV, essayez le, ça vaut le détour...   :Wink: 

 :Arrow:  Capture d'écran XBMC LiveTV

++

----------

## NathanZachary

Moved from Documentations, Astuces et Scripts to French.

----------

